# My boyfriend just broke up with me.



## Tears_Of_Blood (Jul 31, 2006)

My boyfriend of 4 months [was going to be 5 months in 4 days] broke up with me. He said that he thinks we're better off as friends, and he also said... sometimes im happy, sometimes im not. But i said, well, relationships always have there ups and downs. He said he still loves me, but he just doesnt think we're going to work out. Have you ever felt like your reason for breathing just flew out thewindow? I love him, i love him so much, i would do anything for him. And i still believe in us. Last time he broke up with me, was like 2 weeks ago i think, he called me in the middle of the night crying and said sorry, and that he loves me so much. I just wish he'd do that again. Like, how come he never cares? He never does care. I always care. And that hurts even more.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 31, 2006)

i'm sorry hun. break-ups are tough. but if he really loves you, why does he keep breaking your heart? you have to ask yourself that question. good luck. *hugs*


----------



## jessiee (Jul 31, 2006)

i'm soo sorry to hear this. I hope u feel better soon.


----------



## ivette (Jul 31, 2006)

i'm sorry you're hurting. i know its tough now, but it'll get easier.


----------



## dallasblondie (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ivette* i'm sorry you're hurting. i know its tough now, but it'll get easier. in total aggrement. It will be hard for awhile.. but we are all here for you!big hugs


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jul 31, 2006)

im sorry babes,u'll bounce back sweety.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 31, 2006)

my ex boyfriend of 1.3 years dumped me over msn (still sorta friends, helps he lives in GA though). but yeah, that knocked the wind out of me when that happend. boys can be super stupid.


----------



## Midgard (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm really sorry about it! But it will get easier and the hurt will go away. When he always hurts you although you aren't together that long, it won't get better!



*bighugs*


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 31, 2006)

Sweetie, I'm SO sorry this happened to you! Break-ups definitely are hard! The phrase, "If you love someone, let them go. If they come back to you, then it was meant to be," is most definitely true in my experience. I realize you love him, and he says he loves you. However, sometimes things don't work out for a reason. Not what you want to hear I'm sure, but it's true. Maybe you'll see he's right and you are better off as friends, or maybe you'll be right and you should be a couple. Whichever way it happens, it will work itself out! Don't feel as though you've lost your reason for breathing, because you haven't! You're alive and healthy, and that alone is reason for breathing! Over time it will get easier, and the pain won't be as bad. Give yourself some time to heal. It was still a pretty fresh and new relationship, and as long as he's still there as a friend, then you haven't totally lost him! Sorry if I didn't help out much, but I do promise it will get better and easier within time! We're here if you need us!


----------



## Milan_Minerals (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry you feel bad right now ........but that's just how you feel,RIGHT NOW, It WILL pass. His loss, when you get into a pattern of break-ups and make-ups it's best to just leave it alone and move on.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Kat.



Hang in there.


----------



## windyjo1 (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* i'm sorry hun. break-ups are tough. but if he really loves you, why does he keep breaking your heart? you have to ask yourself that question. good luck. *hugs* That is oh so very true



I'm sorry......


----------



## babydoll1209 (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Sweetie, I'm SO sorry this happened to you! Break-ups definitely are hard! The phrase, "If you love someone, let them go. If they come back to you, then it was meant to be," is most definitely true in my experience. I realize you love him, and he says he loves you. However, sometimes things don't work out for a reason. Not what you want to hear I'm sure, but it's true. Maybe you'll see he's right and you are better off as friends, or maybe you'll be right and you should be a couple. Whichever way it happens, it will work itself out! Don't feel as though you've lost your reason for breathing, because you haven't! You're alive and healthy, and that alone is reason for breathing! Over time it will get easier, and the pain won't be as bad. Give yourself some time to heal. It was still a pretty fresh and new relationship, and as long as he's still there as a friend, then you haven't totally lost him! Sorry if I didn't help out much, but I do promise it will get better and easier within time! We're here if you need us! Totally agree. I hope you would get over it soon. How cum he would do that to you


----------



## tsims (Aug 1, 2006)

your not a yoyo, it is wrong for him to break up with you 2 weeks ago and then call you wanting you back to then dump you again, what the hell? he cant be go away , no come here no go away,

no, no , no that is not right he needs to get it together and you need to take deep breaths, go out with your friends , come here to mut and keep yourself busy and this will pass in time. i know that don't help much now and i know i hurts, but this part of life and if will make you stronger in the end and wiser. believe it or not this kinda stuff defines who and what you believe later in life, it is a life lesson.

you will find your mr. right , this guy ain't him he is just a pit stop on the way.

now go have some fun and i mean it

ts


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Aug 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Sweetie, I'm SO sorry this happened to you! Break-ups definitely are hard! The phrase, "If you love someone, let them go. If they come back to you, then it was meant to be," is most definitely true in my experience. I realize you love him, and he says he loves you. However, sometimes things don't work out for a reason. Not what you want to hear I'm sure, but it's true. Maybe you'll see he's right and you are better off as friends, or maybe you'll be right and you should be a couple. Whichever way it happens, it will work itself out! Don't feel as though you've lost your reason for breathing, because you haven't! You're alive and healthy, and that alone is reason for breathing! Over time it will get easier, and the pain won't be as bad. Give yourself some time to heal. It was still a pretty fresh and new relationship, and as long as he's still there as a friend, then you haven't totally lost him! Sorry if I didn't help out much, but I do promise it will get better and easier within time! We're here if you need us! I agree with Aquilah (she said it all so well) - we all do hope it gets better though and will be here to help you out as best we can during the toughest of times.


----------



## _withoutYou (Aug 1, 2006)

i'm so sorry to hear that.

you need time to heal and you're be okay, trust me on that. it's going to be hard but just hang in there.


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 1, 2006)

Aww, I am sorry you are going through that. It is so hard to go through break-ups! You wish you could go back and change something or try to fix it and make it the way it should be. But, just keep moving forward. It is the best thing you can! Stay busy.. Hang out w/ friends, read, go shopping, write in a journal, exercise. Break-ups hurt so bad, but you don't want him to keep hurting you over and over again!


----------



## LVA (Aug 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Sweetie, I'm SO sorry this happened to you! Break-ups definitely are hard! The phrase, "If you love someone, let them go. If they come back to you, then it was meant to be," is most definitely true in my experience. I realize you love him, and he says he loves you. However, sometimes things don't work out for a reason. Not what you want to hear I'm sure, but it's true. Maybe you'll see he's right and you are better off as friends, or maybe you'll be right and you should be a couple. Whichever way it happens, it will work itself out! Don't feel as though you've lost your reason for breathing, because you haven't! You're alive and healthy, and that alone is reason for breathing! Over time it will get easier, and the pain won't be as bad. Give yourself some time to heal. It was still a pretty fresh and new relationship, and as long as he's still there as a friend, then you haven't totally lost him! Sorry if I didn't help out much, but I do promise it will get better and easier within time! We're here if you need us! great advice! 
I'm sorri this happen to u, like the girls said we're here for u. From personal experiences i know how hard this is. Hang in there, Things happen for a reason. If u were meant to be 2gether, u'll end up 2gether, if there's some1 else out there better for u .... then maybe u weren't meant to be 2gether.


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry that this happened to you. If a man wants you, nothing can keep him away; if a man doesn't want you, nothing can make him stay. Hang in there, hun. You deserve a better one.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 2, 2006)

Aquilah said it better than I could have. She is right in everyway. Give it some time, as hard as it may be. lots of love, hang in there.


----------



## Elisabeth (Aug 2, 2006)

Kat,

Is this the guy who's best friends with his ex and finds fault in many of the things you do/ways you are and you felt he was trying to change you?

I'm so, so sorry that he has hurt you so; however, in the long run, this guy has probably done you the biggest favor. Really. I know you don't feel like that now, but just think of it this way....If love and feelings were like money, and you invested them in this guy (i.e...the "bank") you would expect a little something (interest) back at the end of the day. To keep putting money into a bank account, only to come back at the end of the day to not only find no interest, but it all gone..well, it's kind of like that if you felt you were the only one who cared. Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Aug 2, 2006)

you gotta think to yourself, do you want to be with someone who says they love you but keeps breaking up with you... or do you want to save your love and give it to someone who treats and feels the same way you do. i know its tough and you feel lost and empty. but even if you learn one simple thing from all this, it makes it worth it. and we are always here for you!


----------



## selene (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* i'm sorry hun. break-ups are tough. but if he really loves you, why does he keep breaking your heart? you have to ask yourself that question. good luck. *hugs* Unfortunately, this is a valid question.
If you keep letting him yank you around all over the place like that, then yank you all around he will do. It would not surprise me at all if he does call you crying/making heartfelt proclamations, etc "once again."

Things like this are very painful, very hard. The best thing you can do for yourself right now is organize your time with activities &amp; people that you KNOW make you happy and bring laughter, not tears, into your life.


----------



## idyllic (Aug 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *tsims* your not a yoyo, it is wrong for him to break up with you 2 weeks ago and then call you wanting you back to then dump you again, what the hell? he cant be go away , no come here no go away, I agree. I would be concerned if he actually comes back this time and asks for a reconciliation yet again. This is not a game, he can't simply back out as and when he pleases. It can't be good if this whole breaking-up-getting-back-together thingy becomes a cycle.
I'm really sorry this has happened and I know (from experience) this is a tough time for you. But everything happens for a reason and you've just got to believe that better things are ahead, even if you can't picture them now! It may be a cliche, but time does heal all wounds. Take care and keep your head up!


----------



## Tears_Of_Blood (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks so much, all of you!

I have much to tell you!

I was so pissed when he dumped me, especially because our 5th month was in like 4 days, and i had already got him a bracelet with his name carved on it. And then, the only good thing about it all, was that i knew he missed me, and i really believed that he'll break down, and come back to me. Then i got home and i saw his msn name, and it said "I dont know why im not falling apart, like i usually do" thats when i knew i totally lost him. Right that second, i literally barfed, i didnt force myself too, it just came up. And later he called me.. and we talked like normal i guess, and then before he left he said i love you. And i asked him about his msn name, and he told me it meant nothing. I felt kind of better. I told him how i didnt think he cared that we broke up, i told him how hes probably not going through what i am. And then the next day on msn, hes like "Can i tell you something? I cried in my mothers arms that night, i just thought i should let you know" .All i replied with was "oh.." [i felt guilty, im really like that, i feel guilty though i shouldnt] . On thursday [the day before our 5th month] we went swimming...jiust the two of us.I was scared that i was going to kiss him, but he doesnt fall into temptation easily, so i knew he would never want to kiss me, or anything. I kind of was holding onto him because i dont really know how to swim, and we had our moments where we would both stare into eachothers eyes, and then one of us always ruined the moment by like looking the other way or saying something.One time we gazed into eachothers eyes, and then i wanted to go in for it, and then he tossed me into the waterr. I tried to preoccupy myself as much as possible during the day, the last thing i wanted was me kissin him and him pushing me away. I was really acting like a flirt... [bad i know] And this is where the good part comes, He like picked me up and i accidently stepped on his nose =p and so hes like "OWWW! YOU STEPPED ON MY NOSE!" and he seemed really mad, so i kissed his nose, and then he grabbed me and kissed me. It really did feel like the first time all over again. After the kiss, i guess i ruined the moment and said "uhh, i dont think thats allowed"...Ooops And hes like " i know =[" and then i dont know for the rest of the day we were acting like a couple, he was holding me in the water, he'd always randomly hug me, we kissed, and everything. Then at the end of the day i finally said "so does this still mean we're taking a break?" and hes like "do you want to?" and i just thoiught wel... i already kissed him and everything, so i said "no.." and hes like "me either, im sorry, im sorry for putting you through that, i made a mistake" . Yup, so now we are back together. And then he told me how it was torture for him because he was soo tempted to kiss me, and he always wanted to, and he said that when i kissed his nose, he couldnt take it anymore, and just did it.And he also said it felt like his first time too, and he also said that he got this feeling everytime we got really close.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 7, 2006)

Sweetie, I'm happy you're back together with him, but I still advise you to "watch your back." He could truly not know what he wants, and as long as he knows you're there waiting in the wings, he'll toy with your emotions whenever he wants. I promise I'm not trying to be negative, but the same thing has happened with me. Just don't let your guard down 100% just yet. The last thing you want to do is regain the level you believed you were at, only for him to break your heart again. I truly do wish you the very best with your relationship though! We're here if you need to rant, rave, or lean on a shoulder again!


----------



## Tears_Of_Blood (Aug 11, 2006)

I really really should have taken your advice. I shouldnt have taken him back. He broke my heart again today. Saying the same thing he said last time. That he doesnt want a girlfriend, and that he thinks we'd be better off friends.


----------



## TylerD (Aug 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* my ex boyfriend of 1.3 years dumped me over msn (still sorta friends, helps he lives in GA though). but yeah, that knocked the wind out of me when that happend. boys can be super stupid. You mean some boys not all lol. 
Anyways thats horrible. I feel for ya. I know whats its like to have a breakup




. I hope all works out for you!!

Originally Posted by *Tears_Of_Blood* I really really should have taken your advice. I shouldnt have taken him back. He broke my heart again today. Saying the same thing he said last time. That he doesnt want a girlfriend, and that he thinks we'd be better off friends. K i rarely get angry. But in this situation it pisses me off someone would say that. Im not trying to be rude here at all, but whats up with people and say that stupid crap I think we should just be friends???? Like why??? Thats happened to me before too. If you ask the person do you like me and they respond yes very much I love you. Then why the hell just be friends. I will never understand that. 
Again im sorry about this hole situation. You'll find someone perfect one day.


----------



## jeshca (Aug 11, 2006)

i'm sorry. break ups are hard. i've only had 2 boyfriends and i married my second one. my first one dumped me in an email... it hurt like hell and i was a wreck for about a month or two. but remember you're young and there's other fish in the sea. there's way better guys out there that won't be on and off with you in the relationship. he says sometimes you're happy sometimes you're sad, well look at him, is he any better?

gosh guys really piss me off!! just let him go, let him go. it's easy to say but hard to do. but it'll be so worth it to date other guys.


----------



## Humeira (Aug 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tears_Of_Blood* My boyfriend of 4 months [was going to be 5 months in 4 days] broke up with me. He said that he thinks we're better off as friends, and he also said... sometimes im happy, sometimes im not. But i said, well, relationships always have there ups and downs. He said he still loves me, but he just doesnt think we're going to work out. Have you ever felt like your reason for breathing just flew out thewindow? I love him, i love him so much, i would do anything for him. And i still believe in us. Last time he broke up with me, was like 2 weeks ago i think, he called me in the middle of the night crying and said sorry, and that he loves me so much. I just wish he'd do that again. Like, how come he never cares? He never does care. I always care. And that hurts even more. thats very sad..hope everthing gets better and I beleive things happen for a reason ..and it happens for good


----------



## tsims (Aug 11, 2006)

it is ok you are not unlike any girl here, we have all done this i am sure, i have i know. now you know for sure thou, and wont be making that mistake again.

someday he will refer to you as the one that got away. his loss

ts


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 11, 2006)

Aw, I am sorry that happened again. You are beautiful and I am postive there are other guys out there that will treat you like the princess you deserve to be treated!


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* my ex boyfriend of 1.3 years dumped me over msn (still sorta friends, helps he lives in GA though). but yeah, that knocked the wind out of me when that happend. boys can be super stupid. I have been dumped by instant message, and also just not telling me. These were long relationships too. I could never do that to someone. But anyways, girl, take care of yourself. Breakups are hard but most people have to go through them. It is especially hard to break up and get back together, break up, etc. I wish you the best.


----------



## frazerti (Aug 11, 2006)

you may feel like you love him but it is always a one side relationship women are more serious and emotinal in a relationship especially after 4 mos but most men are not maybe it's pride but i do agree someone who keeps making you cry is not for you you will eventually get over him


----------



## Harlot (Aug 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tears_Of_Blood* I really really should have taken your advice. I shouldnt have taken him back. He broke my heart again today. Saying the same thing he said last time. That he doesnt want a girlfriend, and that he thinks we'd be better off friends. (Note: The following may be offensive but that is not the purpose. If I have offended you, I apologize)
WTF chick? Dude, you need to revaluate your thing with this guy. I frankly think hes a ****. Crying in his moms arms my ass. You on the other hand....you dont have to take this kind of crap. You have better things to do than worry about the disembodiment of the "relationship" with this retard. In my opinion, when any female who isnt married says "He is like my air, my life, my heart blah,blah,blah" (especially when its ONLY been 5 months) you need to step back cause thats just crazy talk. Take a hobby, organize that closet, go diving, anything to preocupy from thinking that kind of "non-sense". Life is to short to dwell on the usual pettiness that is todays boring assets. HAVE FUN. Dont be sad about this, its not even worth the effort, no man is worth the effort. To help with this let me tell you a little story....

For the first time I recentley fell "in love". Our relationship was not of the normal apparatus though. You can say that we were like black and white, yin and yang, fire and water, you get the point. Completey opposite. This of course fueled our liking. Human kind has always been fond of the unknown. Too make a long story short: Our timeline together was similar to yours, 5 months. That is, 5 months filled with fights (cold ones mind you) anger, confusion (on my behalf); sadness and annoyment (on his behalf)

I am not an emotional person so most of the fights were because I just could not care the way he wanted me too. I was happier not caring. The only time I ever said I loved him, I felt like I lost my dignity. So of course this was said more by him. Anyways, we broke up on, you guessed it "Valentines Day"

Cruel you say? I find it ironically hilarious. Well...it wasnt an official seperation. More like I ignored him. But remember I did not do this for the hell of it, I have my reasons.After school I had rifle practice. He was there the whole time until the finale. While lining up to go back inside he appeared with huge balloons that said "I love you" and a bouquet of red roses. Now ladies before you say something like "AAWWWW!!!" that wasnt meant for me. Aparrentley it was for his ex. She is older than I am and they do have a history together. Now heres the bomb: After they broke up, she became a lesbian and wasnt at all intersted in him, but they remain friends. Anyways, he gave it to her, and said goodbye with a kiss on the cheek. I was not devistated nor sad but angry. About a month later he came up to me while I was waiting for my bestfriend to pick me up for the bands practices we usually have daily if not weekly. I was shocked. "WTF is he doing here?" is all that played in my mind. He talked like if nothing happened and kept repeating "Lets do something, Im bored"

My first notion of course was he meant kissing. I didnt budge. I lay there on the ground looking at the clouds damning my bestfriend for coming irritably late. Alast my BF showed up and I was filled with relief and utter happiness. Seeing my expression for my best friend (my ex doesnt like him whatsoever, he is jealous that I spend way too much time with my close friends, who are all guys, than him. Hell, I never even cancelled a band practice for him) Immediatley he became angry with a solemn face. I was happier to see my best friend rather than him, he knew that. Rushingly I came to my best friend (Eric) and exclamed how late he was. Eric saw him just stand there like an idiot while we were calling our drummer and everyone else. He asked "Dude, do want to come with us" I felt like brain-slapping him. "My house is right there...." and nods a no. Thank god. With a shake of his hand like, I didnt even kiss his cheek goodbye nor did I look at his face, we left.

Moral of the story: We cant be overwhelmed with emotion for a guy that isnt worth it. Im not promoting you to do the same, God knows Im cold Tears for Blood, Im sure you are older than me so I ask you not to think "What does she know, shes a child compared to me" I am not given my nickname "The Prophet" for no reason. So think before anything when it comes to loving someone. After all, you are the most important and if something or someone is effecting you negatively, drop it like a rock. It doesnt benefit you.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Aug 11, 2006)

I know it sounds crazy now, but you will take this hurtful experience, learn from it, and move on. I guarantee the next guy will be better. My heart has been ripped out of my chest on a few occassions. I have been sobbing on the floor. I have felt like I was thrown under a bus. Like me, you will heal. You will get up, brush yourself off, and live to love another day. Heartbreak is an unfortunate part life. Never forget the old adage, "In every life tears will fall."

And look, some dudes are cads. Some are users. Some are complete clueless idiots. Choose wisely, Danielson.

I hope you feel better soon.


----------

